# Review of Elysion a Scoring Tool by Sonuscore & Best Service



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 18, 2019)

*Review of Elysion a Scoring Tool by Sonuscore & Best Service*









Review of Elysion a Scoring Tool by Sonuscore & Best Service - StrongMocha


Review of Elysion a Scoring Tool by Sonuscore & Best Service - ELYSION is an incredible new ambient scoring tool that offers massive soundscapes, huge sound banks, and lightning-fast performance. It's perfect for anyone looking to create huge, sweeping soundtracks or simply add some more depth...




www.strongmocha.com





*Elysion The Hybrid Twin Of The Orchestra*

Elysion is produced to expand the range of Sonuscore & Best Service library The Orchestra with hybrid sounds and the well-known Orchestra engine. “Elysion” was developed for Best Service by Sonuscore / Dynamedion, the makers of The Orchestra, Trinity Drums as well as NI Action Strings, Action Strikes and Emotive Strings. For customers who own “The Orchestra”, “String of Winter” or “The Orchestra Complete” there is an attractive crossgrade available. Best Service did send a review copy with no strings attached.








*Test Elysion Online*
Best Service has launched an online version of Elysion for testing on Try Sound. Look for the “PLAY” button and click it.




*Sound*
Based on The Orchestra ensemble technology in this review we are looking at Elysion the hybrid twin of The Orchestra this time based on Samples Synthesized Instruments.

When first announced many composers and producers assumed that the content was recycled from The Orchestra Library. The opposite is true. At its core, the sound of Elysion is based on hand-made prepared and synthesized. Sonuscore treated the sound during recording and in the post similar to recording of acoustic instruments.




*Elysion Features*

Sampled Synthetic Instruments, containing up to 3 Round Robins and 5 Velocity Layers
Refined Ensemble Engine 2.0 with new, powerful functionalities
Unique Motion Engine allowing fundamental customizations
Massive hybrid twin of THE ORCHESTRA for a new level of cinematic composing
Over 230 complex animated and fully customizable themes, featuring up to 5 fully controllable instruments
Over 142 instantly playable hybrid organic instruments
Works with the FREE KONTAKT PLAYER / KONTAKT Version 6.1.1 or higher
At least 13GB of free hard disc space
12500+ individual samples. All carefully recorded, sampled and handcrafted
MIDI-Export: Unleash the power of the ensemble engine onto your personal template
Read the Full Review on StrongMocha:
*Review of Elysion a Scoring Tool by Sonuscore & Best Service*
strongmocha.com/2019/11/15/review-of-elysion-a-scoring-tool-by-sonuscore-best-service/


----------

